

Windows Exploit Programming Primer [2 hr video] - Phantom
http://securitytube.net/Windows-Exploit-Programming-Primer-video.aspx

======
phn1x
Posted this course content up a while ago. More material from this course can
be found at:

<http://pentest.cryptocity.net/>

------
haupt
Shoot the camera operator.

